# New Concrete oval for mini lates



## EBlanchard92 (Jun 25, 2009)

there's a new track in Turner Michigan were running the mini lates every sunday for rules and info call 1989-313-2485 league starts july 26 free to enter hope to see you there.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

any pics? whats the street addy


----------



## EBlanchard92 (Jun 25, 2009)

yes i just got new pics today. and the street Addy is 112 E Main St Turner Mi 48765. Across The Road from Quick Start. for rules go here turnerspeedway.sports.officelive.com


----------



## EBlanchard92 (Jun 25, 2009)

here are some pics.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

thanks for the pics hope it catches on for you how close to the lake is it hows the hotel selection near the track keep us posted on how the turn out is now the bad news its 218 mile from me


----------



## EBlanchard92 (Jun 25, 2009)

the bay is about 10 miles away and the nearest hotel is in Augres about 10 miles south east from the track. which u can access the bay from right in town of Augres.


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

may hav to take a weekend and come up any sprints up there


----------



## EBlanchard92 (Jun 25, 2009)

no sry not at the moment. just trying to get enough car count in one class to get the track going. maybe later on this season we might add more classes. and where are you located?


----------



## one18thscalerac (Sep 24, 2006)

coldwater mich 49036


----------



## berg621 (May 3, 2009)

your rules are hard to read on you website, i might bring one of mine around up there


----------

